# Simulation Program



## كفراعي الصمود (29 مايو 2011)

Assalamo Alaykom ..
I need a good simulation program for CCNA , knidly help me

Thanks & Regards​


----------



## amirengineer (30 مايو 2011)

Try This ....but i didn't the Links

*Boson  Netsim  for CCNP 7.06 * 






الروابط للتحميل 

http://rapidshare.com/files/99231109...able.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99337267...able.part2.rar


----------



## amirengineer (18 يونيو 2011)

اعتذر فقد وضعت لك رابط ال CCNP هذا هو رابط ال CCNA

http://bosondownload.com/netsim/ccna_netsim7.exe


----------

